# Other grounds for wanting to stay in the UK



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi y'all, I'm completing an FLR(M) application (the 'by post' version) to remain with my spouse and there is an odd question at the end requiring applicant to state whether they have 'Other grounds for wanting to remain in the UK'. They give examples, like wellbeing of any children we have, or other 'compassionate' reason. However, we don't have any kids and I can't think of any 'compassionate' reason or otherwise. Absent of that, the other option is to click 'No' which I feel weird doing. Isn't simply wanting to remain with my spouse (after having left the US to come live here with them) enough? Will the application carry less weight if 'No' is selected, than one where some other reason for remaining can be proffered? Just wanted to get some feedback from those who have completed the application, i assume most people just put 'No' ?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

You filling up the FLR(M) is already "wanting to remain with the spouse"

Unless you have other compassionate reasons then select no.


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks Londoner!


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

If you don’t meet the normal criteria of relationship, finance or whatsoever then you mention any other reason as to why your leave should be granted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gailmargolis (Jun 23, 2018)

Toby1988 said:


> If you don’t meet the normal criteria of relationship, finance or whatsoever then you mention any other reason as to why your leave should be granted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I see now the point of that question being included in the application. Thanks Toby!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Basically to see if there are grounds which may invoke Human Rights issues


----------



## LondonLady34 (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all,

Sorry to ask for confirmation on this but I'm doing the new online ILR application and also want to confirm it _is_ okay to click 'no' for 'other reasons you want to stay in the UK'. We also do not have any kids, no elderly parents to care for, health conditions, etc. So it is just that our lives/jobs are here and so I can stay with my British husband.

Thanks for any further thoughts on it!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Of course it's ok to mark 'no'. As londoner007 says, this section is for considering your application under human rights reasons, IF the requirements aren't met. If you meet the requirements, it doesn't matter how many family or cultural ties or whatever other reasons you have in the UK or any other country.


----------

